# Prosthetics



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Does anyone have access to a good tutorial on how to apply one I have a scull piece I want to wear for my haunt the rest of the month not enough volenteers so I get to run the que line


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Lots of good info on this site: http://www.makeup-fx.com/mirakeleng5.html
That link should take you straight to the application stages of a foam latex prosthetic


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Is it the same concept for a full face piece and how hard is it really


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok so I picked up a bottle of liquid latex from spirit does that stuff work ok 
if not I have a gallon bucket of latex from scare factory (I think) can it be used for that or is it only for prop building


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

The liquid latex will work fine, but you may need to use some spirit gum to get it to really stick first, then use the liquid latex to seal the edges and blend into your skin. Make sure you have some spirit gum remover to get it off and clean it afterwards.


----------



## sychoclown (Aug 20, 2009)

I find that spirit gum doesn't hold well all night . You might want to go with something a little stronger. I believe I used a medical adhesive , it worked well even with sweat.


----------



## ScaryBarryPerkins (Jun 28, 2008)

i am a big fan of prosaide! i work at a local haunted house here where i live and as head of the makeup department, i strongly recommend it! you can get it from maskmakers.com just make sure you get the isosopropyl myrisate to remove it, cause it is very very tacky!!


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

What is the difference in the thicker latex and the thinner latex bought at a halloween store as far as putting it on the skin , I bought a gallon of latex and it was kinda thick I loved using it , but then I bought a small bottle that is sooo thin it doesnt cover the edges very well and hard to use to make my own scars and such. What do you suggest ??


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

the thin stuff is good for foam latex appliances with thin edges. you usually have to do more than one coat and mottled one to get a skin texture. im not sure i would use your 407 for appliances. but then again you might be using a slush cast latex mask with thicker edges. the right tools for the right jobs. and prosaide is way better than spirit gum. the best thing to do is just experiment and practice, practice, practice.
GL


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Spirit gum is the way to go. I am not sure why the above posters had problems with it. I use it each year and have never had a problem with it in ANY way. In fact, at the end of the nigh I have to TRY to peel the prosthetic off my face and it can sometimes be painful. Dont be conservative around your facial areas which are heavily used during speech or eye movements.

One final word of advise.....you will get spirit gum on your fingers (apply with brush then dab with fingers until tacky...then apply prosthetic). DO NOT....DO NOT...get the spirit gum on the side of the prosthetic which is to receive make up. Spirit Gum will fill in the porous holes of the foam and will not allow it to take make up like the rest of the prosthetic and you will look diseased (which can sometimes be a good thing..lol).


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

I have been using scream team prosthetics for years. I have used Spirit gum, Prosaide, and latex. All will work, it depends on you and your face. I'd probably try the spirit gum first as it is the most forgiving during application, gives you some wiggle room in the fitting. It also does not stand up to sweat well. I sweat A LOT. I found the spirit gum will hold all edges except around my mouth. There the prosaide and latex work better. NOTHING will stick to my upper or lower lips because of the sweat.
Spirit gum is also the easiest to get back off your face at the end of the night...


----------

